# Navarre Pier Rats



## really?

Anyone know this cool guy from the navarre pier?




I just wanted to thank him for ruining the video clip I shot at the end of the pier today.


----------



## tips n tails

*well said*



really? said:


> Anyone know this cool guy from the navarre pier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank him for ruining the video clip I shot at the end of the pier today during my quick stop by there since I didn't have time to fish. Also would like to compliment him on those stylin' jeans he's wearing with all the cool designs stitched on the back pockets. They really compliment his white-trash-piece-of-shit attitude. I was thinking I might get him a belt as a thank you gift, something by ed hardy with lots of goofy shit on it since thats his style, but he would probably hang himself with it since his life is so shitty he feels the need to be a dick to people who are taking pictures of a nice sunny afternoon at the beach.


 
I don't know about the rest of you guys on the forum but my butt would've been tanned had I come home with some baggy jeans like that. Just not how I was raised. I swear Ive been really tempted to go the pier lately but after reading the last few days worth of the BS at the piers I'll pass unless I get an invite from Austin :thumbup:. Its about that time to start flathead fishing. It behooves me a stranger Im assuming to you would flip you off while making a video clip.


----------



## MoganMan

He looks like a really cool dude, I wish I was his bestest of friends and could fish with him even though I am sure he is one of the best on the Gulf Coast and I would be outfished by him every time we went out but it would be worth it for his stellar sense of humor and style.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:
Toothless hillbilly I was referring to earlier. 

Frequent pier goers really should police their own.


----------



## Ron19

Hopin4aboat said:


> :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:
> 
> _*Frequent pier goers really should police their own*_.



That would solve alot of problems. IMO.


----------



## Austin

tips n tails said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys on the forum but my butt would've been tanned had I come home with some baggy jeans like that. Just not how I was raised. I swear Ive been really tempted to go the pier lately but after reading the last few days worth of the BS at the piers I'll pass unless I get an invite from Austin :thumbup:. Its about that time to start flathead fishing. It behooves me a stranger Im assuming to you would flip you off while making a video clip.



Any time you want to come out bud, just shoot me a PM!


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

i been following the threads about the piers and wonder if the owners / operators know how this effects their business.not to mention what the nice folks visiting think about us in the south.


----------



## johnboatjosh

It can't be long until one of the pier rat jackasses gets the shit kicked out of him for some of the stupid stuff I've read in the past few days.


----------



## CCC

Class, another reason I don't fish piers.


----------



## lowprofile

i bet there's more to Mr. one posts story... especially with the past few days.


----------



## Yobenny

You guys sound like a bunch of old ladies playing bridge at the country club and complaining about how improper it is to have forsythia in the flora arrangement on the table during summer........


----------



## Austin

CCC said:


> Class, another reason I don't fish piers.


Class? I can tell from your posts that you are a pretty good guy. Don't make the mistake that a lot seem to be lately by thinking that nobody on the piers have class. Yes, you will find folks on the piers that don't, but I've seen PLENTY of stories of assholes on boats as well. There are classless folks EVERYWHERE. Every city, every country, every grocery store, and in cars that drive on the roads. I am just ITCHING to prove ANYONE that they are wrong by thinking the pier is a black hole. Nobody who has said such things, or other bad things that they have "heard" about the piers, has had the guts to step up and take me up on my offers to show them first hand. Must be more comfortable to stay behind the computer screen.. but I'd rather be fishing.


----------



## CCC

Austin said:


> Class? I can tell from your posts that you are a pretty good guy. Don't make the mistake that a lot seem to be lately by thinking that nobody on the piers have class. Yes, you will find folks on the piers that don't, but I've seen PLENTY of stories of assholes on boats as well. There are classless folks EVERYWHERE. Every city, every country, every grocery store, and in cars that drive on the roads. I am just ITCHING to prove ANYONE that they are wrong by thinking the pier is a black hole. Nobody who has said such things, or other bad things that they have "heard" about the piers, has had the guts to step up and take me up on my offers. Must be more comfortable to stay behind the computer screen.. but I'd rather be fishing.


 
I was saying ONE INDIVIDUAL had some jacked up class, if the shoe fits pal. don't put word's in my mouth !


----------



## snobble007

So you wouldn't fish the pier because of ONE INDIVIDUAL?


----------



## CCC

snobble whether I fish a pier or not is my business, I choose not to because I have seen MORE than one THUG on piers, that is my choice to stay away. If you go read my post you will see (Or I can make copies for you) where I have stated that I know all pier fisherman are not [email protected], but the few that are keep me from fishing the pier. But if I remember correctly the post was about a fine outstanding citizen with his pants around his knees flipping the bird, and I simply said it was real classy of him, Now your retort ?????????


----------



## bay slayer

a majority of pier rats are good people and will do a lot to help a fellow rat, I have been given so much gear by everyone out there and not one time did someone even charge me, I have been told multiple times, " my tackle box is over there take what you need" there are a lot of good people out there don't let a few bad people or stories ruin it for you, besides those rats are the best fisherman in the panhandle, they can compete with anyone


----------



## Austin

CCC said:


> I was saying ONE INDIVIDUAL had some jacked up class, if the shoe fits pal. don't put word's in my mouth !


I'm not putting words in your mouth, but with your original post "Class, another reason I don't fish PIERS" it seems as if you were talking about all of the piers and it's fisherman. That is of course, unless you were worried about the one guy in the pictures being on all of the piers at any given time. I guess saying that I had the assumption that you're a good guy, and hoping you weren't calling ALL pier fisherman classless was a bit much. oops.


----------



## snobble007

Only giving you a hard time CCC..I can relate and have come across class and trash from all over.


----------



## CCC

It's all good guys.


----------



## Don White

CCC said:


> snobble whether I fish a pier or not is my business, *I choose not to because I have seen MORE than one THUG on piers, that is my choice to stay away.* If you go read my post you will see (Or I can make copies for you) where I have stated that *I know all pier fisherman are not [email protected], but the few that are keep me from fishing the pier.* But if I remember correctly the post was about a fine outstanding citizen with his pants around his knees flipping the bird, and I simply said it was real classy of him, Now your retort ?????????


Really don't have a dog in this fight but, having fished from, boat, pier, & land. If you let the bolded turn you off you wouldn't be fishing anywhere unless you own a private pond. I fish on a boat much more than a pier & am here to tell you I have had much worse encounters at sea than on the wooden deck of a pier. I have had some dozys shore fishing also. Don't know the OP but he is giving one side of a story which we know nothing about unless someone was there. Austin pretty much nailed it when he said there are idiots everywhere. A little common sense goes a long way no matter what we are doing


----------



## hsiF deR

Of course there's idiots on boats! The difference between the idiots on boats is they are spread out. 

The idiots on the pier are are confined to about 1500 feet of concrete. It makes it much more difficult to distinguish the good from the bad.

Similar to the pass. There are a lot of idiots there at one time!


----------



## tiderider

It's a fishing pier!!! Since when has fishing become a fashion show? Give it a break, Please. I know for a fact if you come out to the pier looking to catch a fish you'll get treated right, and sometimes even when you don't catch one you'll get to take some home. Hat's off to you Austin for continually supporting our local piers.


----------



## -WiRtH-

You guys remember the time a couple years ago when everyone on here was bitching about everything nonstop and Chris changed everything to say Pensacola Bitching Forum? Ah, good times.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I think there is more hate and debate over pier fishing than anything. Some of the stuff people complain about I have witnessed, then I scroll through and read about someone's pants around his knees flipping a bird. Some of this ignorance is just comical when you sit back and read about it.


----------



## Yobenny

I don't see why all you girls' dresses are flying in the air...
They seem friendly enough to me.....


----------



## flex

saw a guy a few weeks ago unzip his pants and take out his penis and piss right there with a kid like 20 feet away.. and then since I was down wind I got to smell piss the rest of the day cause he missed the water and most of it ended up on the ground. 

the kicker is there is a bathroom like a 2 minute walk away


----------



## Dragonfire21281

Ok lol my 2cents. I had a run in with this fool yesterday. He said he is one of the holly boys nobody can touch him lol. He cut my line. Left and wont go back. Pensacola pier is so much better


----------



## Austin

Yobenny said:


> I don't see why all you girls' dresses are flying in the air...
> They seem friendly enough to me.....


LOL that is awesome. Thanks :notworthy:


----------



## BuckWild

Dragonfire21281 said:


> Ok lol my 2cents. I had a run in with this fool yesterday. He said he is one of the holly boys nobody can touch him lol. He cut my line. Left and wont go back. Pensacola pier is so much better


 
I'm sorry, but if he cut your line, that was just cause for an ace whoopin on the spot in front of everybody. He may have learned a bit of class from that.


----------



## Yobenny

> He said he is one of the holly boys nobody can touch him lol. He cut my line. Left and wont go back.


You just didn't handle that correctly. You should have smiled and took a dump in his bait bucket and said that's hamburger and french fries and you two would become bestest buds........


----------



## jakec

Dragonfire21281 said:


> Ok lol my 2cents. I had a run in with this fool yesterday. He said he is one of the holly boys nobody can touch him lol. He cut my line. Left and wont go back. Pensacola pier is so much better


 man if he cut my line id be chunking his all his shit in the water. "holley boys"? thats pretty funny. you shoulda thrown his dumbass off the pier. sucks he ruined your video.


----------



## delta dooler

Holley Boys, LOL, punk azz mofos, theyve always been trash.


----------



## startzc

Definitely sounds like somebody needs their ass whipped.


----------



## Yobenny

THAT guy flipping the finger cut your line? 
You must be one of those guys that everybody stuffed in the locker at school....


----------



## devinsdad

delta dooler said:


> Holley Boys, LOL, punk azz mofos, theyve always been trash.


Yea, I would dare that little runt to cut my line. He and the entire gang of Holley Girls. Our group of shark fishermen would take them on a one-way shark fishing trip off our yaks...


----------



## marmidor

devinsdad said:


> Yea, I would dare that little runt to cut my line. He and the entire gang of Holley Girls. Our group of shark fishermen would take them on a one-way shark fishing trip off our yaks...


Damn right! That little punk would not make it off the pier without atleast knowing I was there. I'm sure he will speak up on here...........nah just a coward punk!


----------



## tips n tails

Yobenny said:


> THAT guy flipping the finger cut your line?
> You must be one of those guys that everybody stuffed in the locker at school....


I tell ya Yobenny since you've come on this forum you've said some funny crap. 

Drag what was his reasoning for cutting your line? Thats pretty damn ballzy


----------



## Austin

That dude wouldn't last a second on Pensacola Pier if he tried anything like that.


----------



## Yobenny

:thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor

Yobenny said:


> :thumbsup:


Bawhahaha!


----------



## bamafan611

I fished the old Navarre wooden pier and reading this post sounds like nothing has changed. A select group felt entitled to the pier and if you were not in that group it was open season. After two knockdown brawls on the end of the pier over things like cutting your line with a fish on and wrapping my favorite pier rod over ones head{Man I miss that rod) decided it just wasn't worth it. But then again, thats exactly what they want. Anyone with any skill is a threat. Problem is you can't just take one on, you have to fight the whole bunch.


----------



## Mr Skinny

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/blake.broxson.7


looks like his name is Blake , looks like the same guy , and he posted on the navarre pier page that he hope's the guy with the camera that put him on the net comes back out because he is going to throw the camera over the side


----------



## Yobenny

I don't know what it is, maybe I'm just THAT ugly, but I doubt real seriously that some lumb head is going to cut my line with a fish on it. (Without getting a saltwater bath)

I all fairness though, I ran the deck on a 92 foot head boat complete with all the tourist you could ever want and have seen more than once the moment when one of their lines had to be cut to keep them from pulling off somebody elses fish.

The end of that pier is a lot like the back deck of a boat, everybody has to cooperate to make it work right. I whipped out my knife and went to wackin more than once for sure.


----------



## Yobenny

> because he is going to throw the camera over the side


Where is that post? I will make an invitation with that SOB yall come WATCH....


----------



## Mr Skinny

it is on the navarre pier facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/navarre.pier.3?fref=ts


----------



## Yobenny

LINK peazzzzzz


----------



## Mr Skinny

Yobenny said:


> LINK peazzzzzz


 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/n...pier.3?fref=ts


----------



## Yobenny

Saw no such post looks like a fun group around there where is the photophobic neanderthal?


----------



## Mr Skinny

Yobenny said:


> Saw no such post looks like a fun group around there where is the photophobic neanderthal?



*Blake Milesposted toNavarre Pier*

9 hours agohttp://www.facebook.com/navarre.pier.3?fref=ts#

i hope that fat dude that posted me on the interent comes out tomorrow becus camras are good buttom baits


----------



## Mr Skinny

it is the first post on there when you scroll down


----------



## marmidor

Haha little bitch you got posted again!!!


----------



## Cracker

Mr Skinny said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/blake.broxson.7
> 
> 
> looks like his name is Blake , looks like the same guy , and he posted on the navarre pier page that he hope's the guy with the camera that put him on the net comes back out because he is going to throw the camera over the side


 He called you fat too... Little bastard:no:


----------



## Yobenny

I still cannot find that thread but I did find this image of him he doesn't look all that unfriendly at all.....


----------



## Jason

tiderider said:


> Since when has fishing become a fashion show? QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hahaha you ain't never seen my fishing atire have you???? hahahaha:whistling:


----------



## Cracker

Should have put Holly Boyz across his stomach


----------



## bamachem

That little punk needs to find out how fun it is to swim to the beach from the end of the pier.


----------



## marmidor

Cracker said:


> Should have put Holly Boyz across his stomach


I'm sure he has it as a tramp-stamp!


----------



## Yobenny

................


----------



## Ron19

Dragonfire21281 said:


> Ok lol my 2cents. I had a run in with this fool yesterday. He said he is one of the holly boys nobody can touch him lol. He cut my line. Left and wont go back. Pensacola pier is so much better


 



Yobenny said:


> THAT guy flipping the finger cut your line?
> You must be one of those guys that everybody stuffed in the locker at school....


 
You obviously haven't met Tim...I'd almost pay money to watch you try to shove him in a locker. He can handle himself.


----------



## Mr Skinny

Yobenny said:


> ................


 
toooooo funny


----------



## Yobenny

> He can handle himself.


Well he must have a lot of responsibility that I don't or is just a nicer guy or both.

That little turd cut my line I will boost his ass over the rail so fast it make yer head spin.....


----------



## PAWGhunter

Good thread (thanks Yobenny)

I'll have to side with CCC. Piers are hard to fish is you aren't a "pier rat". I won't go anymore due to past experiences during the busy season. Too much jealousy. Groups have gotten aggressive and bully everyone. So its not worth it to me....plus, if I stab a pier rat that cut my line, I'm pretty sure I'll be deported
*BUT* I've had some good times and felt serious camaraderie during the off season though when there was just a few of us braving the weather. 
The Asian folks on Navarre Pier are always nice too.


----------



## Yakavelli

So...am I the only guy wondering WTF a holly boy is? Sounds pretty gay.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Yakavelli said:


> So...am I the only guy wondering WTF a holly boy is? Sounds pretty gay.


No shit! I was think in the same thing.


----------



## Yobenny

It's a group of hickabillys who banded together to protect themselves from the perils of an education......


----------



## coin op repair man

Well the Cable boys was white trash,
they live over on Carver's Creek.
they are mean as a snake
and sneaky as a cat
and belligerent when they'd speak. and they ain't skeered of no Holly boys, according to Charlie Daniels anyway.

I say let's have a Cable Boys vs Holly Boys lumberjack match where loser leaves Navarre Pier, or gets their head shaved, old school justice!


----------



## MoganMan

Yobenny said:


> It's a group of hickabillys who banded together to protect themselves from the perils of an education......


Hahahahahahahah


----------



## capt'n slim

i like how he has a pict of himself chugging a bottle of Evan Williams on his facebook and he's obviously in high school, wheres the po-po when u need em.


----------



## Yobenny

Home Sweet Home


----------



## Yobenny

Yall should invite them on in here for a spell sit back watch them git their little digital asses kicked.........


----------



## tips n tails

DAMN :thumbup:..... Some of the crap you come up with Yobenny is some funny as shit. :thumbsup:. Makes the entertainment around here that much better:notworthy:.


----------



## Yobenny

Thanks I like a good chuckle, I'd like to see them boys come on up in here and try to cut some lines......


----------



## Yakavelli

Ok...lol...I figured it was something like that. Stupid wannabe thugs bullshit. What the hell is there to gang up on in Holly anyways lol. I hung out with lots of guys in highschool...never once did we wanna come up with a stupid ass name for the bunch of us. We were just buddies lol. "Holly boys" bahahahaha...geez...coulda come up with something less gayish for a name lol. It don't even sound cool.


----------



## marmidor

coin op repair man said:


> Well the Cable boys was white trash,
> they live over on Carver's Creek.
> they are mean as a snake
> and sneaky as a cat
> and belligerent when they'd speak. and they ain't skeered of no Holly boys, according to Charlie Daniels anyway.
> 
> I say let's have a Cable Boys vs Holly Boys lumberjack match where loser leaves Navarre Pier, or gets their head shaved, old school justice!


Those Whites of WV scare me!!


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

Never had a bad experience on any pier. OIP, Gulf Shores, Panama City, Navaree and Def no Pcola Pier. Im always in good spirits so Im oblivious to the bullshit....lol


----------



## Cracker

marmidor said:


> Those Whites of WV scare me!!


I bought that dvd after you post about em.


----------



## marmidor

Cracker said:


> I bought that dvd after you post about em.


Scary kinda folks for sure! Lol.


----------



## Phat Old Man

That's when you slap the [email protected] out of them and send them home to mommy.


----------



## marmidor

Cracker said:


> I bought that dvd after you post about em.


Scary kinda folks for sure! Lol.


----------



## navguy82

I think it needs to be pointed out that this little d-bag does't even live in Holley. There aren't even any "Holley Boys" around anymore and it never was a "gang", just a bunch of 20 somethings that lived in Holley when they were growing up. If they saw someone acting like this little a-hole they would have beat his little ass. He is a punk for sure and gives pier fisherman and people from Holley a bad name.


----------



## Yakavelli

Hmmmmm...so he's a wanna-wannabe?


----------



## reelthrill

navguy82 said:


> I think it needs to be pointed out that this little d-bag does't even live in Holley. There aren't even any "Holley Boys" around anymore and it never was a "gang", just a bunch of 20 somethings that lived in Holley when they were growing up. If they saw someone acting like this little a-hole they would have beat his little ass. He is a punk for sure and gives pier fisherman and people from Holley a bad name.


Agreed! I grew up with all the "Holley Boys" and I was definitely a pier rat. Most of the Holly Boys would be considered "good ole boys" that absolutely would rather hunt and fish than anything else. I dont think most would act like this!


----------



## Yakavelli

If there's any REAL holly boys reading...sorry, wasn't talkin bout you lol.


----------



## blakemwhatzup

This is Blake some of ya'll got a problem?


----------



## blakemwhatzup

People shouldn't be taking pictures of people that don't want to have their picture taken


----------



## blakemwhatzup

New generation of Holley Boyz here.


----------



## marmidor

blakemwhatzup said:


> People shouldn't be taking pictures of people that don't want to have their picture taken


Bawhahahahaha he had to make a fake profile to come on here...........he couldn't even man up!!!!!

CLASSIC!


----------



## blakemwhatzup

That dude that got his line cut was wrapped up in someone else's line that had a fish on. He ended up losing the fish.


----------



## PAWGhunter

blakemwhatzup said:


> New generation of Holley Boyz here.


That's adorable


----------



## Downtime2

Well, looks like Billy Bad Ass is calling ya'll out.....


----------



## marmidor

Downtime2 said:


> Well, looks like Billy Bad Ass is calling ya'll out.....


Won't last long......Spongebob comes on in a few!!!


----------



## BILL MONEY

the holley boys from years ago were not nice... unless you knew them... they lived between Harold and Holley and the little skinny ones were hellacious fighters... that being said most of them fought you 1 at a time unless one of them was loosing.. there were alot of Broxsons and Crowders and i think the Hamm's ran with them also... Knew a bunch of them.. drank many times at partys in places you had to follow somebody to find back then ( no google maps )


----------



## blakemwhatzup

I don't want no trouble. Just trying to get my fishing game on at the pier.


----------



## delta dooler

blakemwhatzup said:


> I don't want no trouble. Just trying to get my fishing game on at the pier.


It doesnt appear that way, who acts like this ? 

nice pants by the way.....:thumbup:


----------



## southern yakker

White trash at its finest. All I have to say is don't talk shit if you aren't willing to pay the consequences.

Yobenny you are funny as hell!


----------



## Yobenny

Damn, it can type..........

You done any real fishin boy or you just a sidewalker??


----------



## delta dooler

Yobenny said:


> Damn, it can type..........
> 
> You done any real fishin boy or you just a sidewalker??


my guess is his favorite species to target are trouser trout and maybe the elusive peter mullet....


----------



## blakemwhatzup

Why all the haters all i did was tell a guy not to take my picture and then cut a tangled line.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

why yall giving him such a hard time.....lmao!!!


----------



## PAWGhunter

I can understand not wanting to have your picture taken, that your right, but never cut another fisher persons line without asking.


----------



## Yobenny

I don't hate a soul I always beat the shit out of them before I get THAT far and get over it...

Is that ALL you did?

I heard that you been blowin off saying you gonna throw the boys camera overboard.

Is that true?

You know taking peoples' pictures in public places the G'damned constitutional right that allows the frickin paparazzi to insult the living hell out of anyone they want to, what's so special about you?


----------



## Mr Skinny

blakemwhatzup said:


> Why all the haters all i did was tell a guy not to take my picture and then cut a tangled line.


I would think cause of the middle finger and then the post on the navarre pier facebook page saying that you would use his camera as a bottom weight


----------



## marmidor

blakemwhatzup said:


> Why all the haters all i did was tell a guy not to take my picture and then cut a tangled line.






















Oohhhh i see.......you are deaf so you had to use sign language!!


----------



## Yobenny

It's taking him so long to respond because he is busy holding up his shirt and lookin at his belly button in the mirror...........


----------



## blakemwhatzup

The guy with the camera was obnoxious i asked him not to take the picture in the first place.


----------



## southern yakker

yobenny said:


> it's taking him so long to respond because he is busy holding up his shirt and lookin at his belly button in the mirror...........


rofl!!!


----------



## blakemwhatzup

Peace out. Come see me at the Navarre pier.


----------



## Yobenny

Imma gonna come down there and whip out my 2K DSLR and gonna take enough pictures of you to go all the way around the world at the equator stacked end to end. I wanna see ya turn it into a bottom weight....

And pull them britches up boy whut in the hail is wrong with you boys these days...


----------



## RaginCajun1

I have to say that this is one of the funniest threads I've ever read!


----------



## Wagon-Attack

RaginCajun1 said:


> I have to say that this is one of the funniest threads I've ever read!


My wife just asked me why I was laughing so hard. The belly button comment, I lost it. Great stuff guys!


----------



## devinsdad

The little runt needs to understand where the 'sagging-pants' style came into play. Years ago in the state prisons, the guys would sag their pants to let the other inmates know they were, "Open for Business." I have to laugh everytime I see one of the goons sagging their pants.


----------



## devinsdad

devinsdad said:


> The little runt needs to understand where the 'sagging-pants' style came into play. Years ago in the state prisons, the guys would sag their pants to let the other inmates know they were, "Open for Business." I have to laugh everytime I see one of the goons sagging their pants.


the gays would sag their pants... Laughing so hard I can't type.:no:


----------



## Yobenny

IN all fairness fellas, he did say the guys line was wrapped around another one that had a fish on it and if you tug on it when that is happening it will cut it off. Been there done that and got cussed for it too.

The pants is just a cultural phenomena and looks rather strange until you think back to them days when guys his age wore psychedelic flower power shirts and stuck lillies in their hair and said "far out" all the time....

The only thing I really see is he ducked the birdie. Who flies a bird but ducks his face to stop putting a signature on it?
If you see one of them from me it will be with a big ugly face right beside it....

All things said and done I'd say you boys done rode him hard and put him up wet, 
EYE had nothing to DO with it......


----------



## blakemwhatzup

Like my avatar?


----------



## cobe killer

who needs a TV when ya got the "AS THE WORLD TURNS ON THE PFF". THIS IS GREAT READING WHEN BOARD AT WORK. just got to keep the laughing to a minimum!!!!!


----------



## Yobenny

> Like my avatar?


PROVE IT!

We will all be there this afternoon for a Circle Meeting, you git to be the pivot man...


----------



## blakemwhatzup

Yobenny said:


> PROVE IT!
> 
> We will all be there this afternoon for a Circle Meeting, you git to be the pivot man...


 
Don't make me rough you up old man.


----------



## blakemwhatzup

devinsdad said:


> The little runt needs to understand where the 'sagging-pants' style came into play. Years ago in the state prisons, the guys would sag their pants to let the other inmates know they were, "Open for Business." I have to laugh everytime I see one of the goons sagging their pants.


 
ya'lls daughters love me. check my facebook page for my fan club.


----------



## Mr Skinny

blakemwhatzup said:


> ya'lls daughters love me. check my facebook page for my fan club.


 
now thats making friends:thumbsup:


----------



## Yobenny

I got yer old man hangin there peep squeak!

Come on down I will introduce you to him!


----------



## Yobenny

And come hungry this is a meal not a snack..........


----------



## devinsdad

blakemwhatzup said:


> ya'lls daughters love me. check my facebook page for my fan club.


Actually, my daughter would look at you taking a picture of yourself in the mirrow and laugh non-stop. I guess you maybe see some abs there?! Maybe some 'guns' on those scrawny arms? 

Let me give you some advice bud and you can do whatever you want with it. You maybe would have made a friend or 100 had you come on here and apologized for giving the guy the finger. People take pics on the pier all day, every day. If that freaks you out then perhaps you should stay away from places like that. You are starting to pick fights with people who would chew you up to pieces and use you for pinfish bait.

Nothing wrong with saying you didn't intend to ruin the guys picture. It's called maturity.


----------



## blakemwhatzup

Yall don't like my pantz how bout my underwear?


----------



## Yobenny

I'll tell ya this --- your photography SUCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAWGhunter

I wonder who the blakemwhatzup troll is?


----------



## snobble007

PAWGhunter said:


> I wonder who the blakemwhatzup troll is?


Some Googina who fishes in Navarre


----------



## Yobenny

Were gonna give ya second this week Blake but only because Kim Jong FOOL is first in line to git his arse kicked. Better luck next week and welcome to a group of real fishermen BOY!!!


----------



## Chapman5011

Those pants just classify him as a doper. It's a style. The rave kids used to where the pants with the dragons on them. Sorry if someone on this forum likes to where pants with dragons on them, but to me he just looks like another doper with nothing to do. 
We should set out a BOLO (be on the lookout)to find out who this rat is. There are people on this site that knows who he is. Get is mothers address and send her this picture. She would be such a proud parent.


----------



## Yobenny

> She would be such a proud parent.


Well she sure kept his sister on the straight and narrow...


----------



## Yobenny

*Admit it guys, you kinda like trashy on his sister....*


----------



## kahala boy

https://www.facebook.com/blake.broxson.7?ref=ts&fref=ts

Wonder how many he will friend from here?


----------



## Chapman5011

Austin said:


> Class? I can tell from your posts that you are a pretty good guy. Don't make the mistake that a lot seem to be lately by thinking that nobody on the piers have class. Yes, you will find folks on the piers that don't, but I've seen PLENTY of stories of assholes on boats as well. There are classless folks EVERYWHERE. Every city, every country, every grocery store, and in cars that drive on the roads. I am just ITCHING to prove ANYONE that they are wrong by thinking the pier is a black hole. Nobody who has said such things, or other bad things that they have "heard" about the piers, has had the guts to step up and take me up on my offers to show them first hand. Must be more comfortable to stay behind the computer screen.. but I'd rather be fishing.


But the guys that go everyday just seem to have an attitude about everything. I have seen it many times. Some are just dicks. But some are very helpful to new fishermen. There is a guy at the gulf shores pier with an Asian appearance. He is the nicest guy. He will tell you , show you, and explain anything you want to know about what to fish for and how to do it. 
That's how these rats should be. Helpful not ass holes. And I have witnessed many A holes out there on pier that just think everyone else out there is in their way. And maybe they are in there way. They are vacationers that come to the pier once or twice a year to run across some of these dicks that like to cuss in front of children and be jerks to everyone not in their rat family.


----------



## Wagon-Attack

I love how much the little guys will talk online or in a big group of their friends, but turn so sweet and timid on their own. I wonder if he's ever talked himself into a corner without any backup. Being outnumbered will humble someone real quick.


----------



## Downtime2

I really don't know if it's him. IP shows a bunch on here....Navy server. Someone is having fun on your dime....


----------



## Yobenny

I can understand the behavior to some degree, used to fish off peers in Tampa the tourist would piss you off every 30 seconds because they just don't know.
Then you try to help them and become the guy who doesn't get to fish much.

I used to catch the pelicans every day and pull all the line and hooks and sinkers off of them or take them to the bird sanctuary when line had killed one of their legs.
Japanese people with cameras think that is way SOMEthing I dont know what...

I'm gonna take him up on the invitation see if he is really a nice guy or not.
If he aint I can just always tell him, whuts he gonna do?
Show me his belly button?


----------



## Chapman5011

CCC said:


> snobble whether I fish a pier or not is my business, I choose not to because I have seen MORE than one THUG on piers, that is my choice to stay away. If you go read my post you will see (Or I can make copies for you) where I have stated that I know all pier fisherman are not [email protected], but the few that are keep me from fishing the pier. But if I remember correctly the post was about a fine outstanding citizen with his pants around his knees flipping the bird, and I simply said it was real classy of him, Now your retort ?????????


I choose not to fish the pier because I got tired of rats thinking they are all that. So I saved my money up and bought myself a boat. I do not have to deal with attitude anymore. All I have to do is worry what I am going to target that day in the deep blue sea. And that's hard work. Driving for an hour listening to some good country music with possibly an ice cold beverage in my cup holder. Now that's life. The only bitchn on my boat is when we loose a good sized fish 30 miles out.


----------



## CCC

I did the same thing chap !


----------



## papermaker

those rats are the best fisherman in the panhandle, they can compete with anyone. You got that right. If you want to know how good you are try your hand on the pier. A lot of great fisherman with even better stories, and amazing knowledge of what they do. And do it very well!!!! FISH!! Not only fish but put them on the deck daily.


----------



## Yobenny

> those rats are the best fisherman in the panhandle


You lost me at best..............


----------



## WisconsinFisherman

I have to wonder if this is the reason not to fish Pcola beach pier? When I was down there last summer we fished Ft Walton each day we were there. Still ran into one "punk" about 14 years old that thought he was king $h!t on the pier. Bragging about not knowing where he was gonna sleep that night. Bragging about the shark he caught, butchered and left remains on the pier the previous night. This kid,, I tell you I just wanted to see some parent put him over their knee and spank the crap outta him and tell him to get his ass home. THOSE are the kind of people I have zero patients for. Now, over the 4 days I was there he is the ONLY One I remember in a negative way. I fished shoulder to shoulder with lots of what I presume were locals as they all knew eachother by name. As I was doing underhanded flips off the end with my "Bubble rig" (new fishing method to a Cheese Head) Couple of them were amazed at how far out I was getting it. Heck, I was out casting them and they were tossing overhand. I just felt more comfortable underhand so as NOT to tangle or hook anyone. Those guys were all great and had good conversations with them.

The previously mentioned "kid" is the one that stands out. Id recognize him in an instant after a year now and I only saw him for about 15 minutes one day. The people you all (and myself) have seen down there that keep to themselves or are just plain old fishermen/women who are polite, helpful and RESPECTFUL will never be remembered or brought up here on the forums. I, for one, hope to meet some of you or even just a few of you while I am down there. I had a good time last year and hope to have a good time this year. Im gonna be down the week of May 5th (my birthday... lol) through the 11th. I'll have to post a pic of myself and/or my cousin who will be with me. Actually, if you view THIS>> Thread http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/thankyou-aqua-holic-117133/ You will see the three of us coming down. Im the short one on the left. Well, short in comparison to the 6'4" next to me and his dad.. Both retired navy guys. Well, Hope to meet friendly and respectful people while Im down there. Good luck everyone and tight lines.


----------



## Slamdancer

Now I understand why they had the "open carry" day at the pier, sounds like a place a gun could come in handy.


----------



## Yobenny

Nahhh the sheriff's should just come make a round through there now and then when pressure is high like cobia season and just make a showing thats all.
Ask a few people how things are going. A couple times in a row somebody complains about one character or another they get the drift things change so goes the system.....
Listen it's neanderthals with only so much space and think it all belongs to them.
It's inevitable.....


----------



## Spoolin Up

Not him, his grammar was too good


----------



## Chapman5011

papermaker said:


> those rats are the best fisherman in the panhandle, they can compete with anyone. You got that right. If you want to know how good you are try your hand on the pier. A lot of great fisherman with even better stories, and amazing knowledge of what they do. And do it very well!!!! FISH!! Not only fish but put them on the deck daily.


They need a boat and get off the pier and quit complaining about people getting in their way.


----------



## lowprofile

you guys are really letting this guy get under your skin with the threads he's made.


----------



## Yobenny

Heck I think a lot of us enjoyed it............
I know I sure did........

And we got to meet Mr. Fingers who woulda thunk it...


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yobenny said:


> Imma gonna come down there and whip out my 2K DSLR and gonna take enough pictures of you to go all the way around the world at the equator stacked end to end. I wanna see ya turn it into a bottom weight....
> 
> And pull them britches up boy whut in the hail is wrong with you boys these days...


He didnt get his ass spanked enough as a youngin'. If i wore my pants like that and came home my dad wouldve slapt the shit out of me.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Just think their should be another pier thread any day now


----------



## Yobenny

Bigdaddy I got yer back let's go meet these guys see whats up with them!
I betcha they a lot nicer than you think they are......


----------



## Spoolin Up

Maybe so


----------



## Yobenny

You ever seen a dog roll round in a half loop when an Apex dog walks up?

I just gotta feeling..............


----------



## WayLaid

I was out there taking lots of pictures on Sat. April 6. It was my first time on this new pier & I was a little worried someone might not like the picture taking and IT WAS PACKED! But I have to say everyone was pleasant.
They were not catching nothing but small Spanish and I had planned on making a post with pictures, but I had to take a friend to the hospital for a few days.
Anyway I fished that pier back when it was wooden & made a "T" on the end.
I fished with them Holley boys and some of them were tough. But like a mean ole junk yard dog-if you stood up to them you were accepted in.
I remember the Broxton boy's and a few others. I saw and talked with my good old friend Roddy that day. So it was a good day for me.
Not sure about fishing.
But someone sometimes will be mean-asses. Back in the late 70's I had a couple fights out there on Navarre. One of them I pushed off the end with his 706 after he wouldn't move while standing on the handrail. I had a 80 lb. tarpon on. Never saw him again.
But I must say on April 6 2013 that I saw & read all the signs. The pier was clean and everybody seemed to be obeying the rules & not being rude to anyone.
Kids will be kids. Back in the 70's we would play pranks. We would find some tourists and lay out some cigar minnows and then later come back with some sardines and lay down. Then we would go back to select a "bait".
We would pick up a real cigar minnow and smell it, then we would pick up the sardine, act like we were gonna hook it,then smell it,then eat it.
I wish we had video cameras back then. Some of the looks on their faces.
I know-childish. One thing for sure- you did not give someone the finger back then, because it was more than just fish on.

Love,Peace & Chicken Grease!


----------



## Yobenny

> One of them I pushed off the end with his 706 after he wouldn't move while standing on the handrail. I had a 80 lb. tarpon on. Never saw him again.


hehehehehehehe



> We would pick up a real cigar minnow and smell it, then we would pick up the sardine, act like we were gonna hook it,then smell it,then eat it.


Now THERES how you handle a tourist!

A fishing pier is like an operating room with flow through tourist...

Any good surgeon knows how to catch both.....

(like that oriental man that several people have mentioned and I look forward to meeting)


----------



## bay slayer

I understand why all of you guys are bashing the kid from Navarre, but just because there is one person who acts like that doesn't mean everyone else is like that. Everybody is giving the piers bad names when a majority of ya'll have probably never even stepped foot on a pier in the panhandle just because of some stories that are told. There are jerks on piers but there are also jerks on boats aswell, the other day some guys ran infront of the pier well within hitting distance, ran passed us cut us off, and then turned around all within 50 yards of the pier. jerks are everywhere, if you haven't ever fished a pier then don't bash it until you try it


----------



## ThaFish

MoganMan said:


> He looks like a really cool dude, I wish I was his bestest of friends and could fish with him even though I am sure he is one of the best on the Gulf Coast and I would be outfished by him every time we went out but it would be worth it for his stellar sense of humor and style.


Nathan you're a dumbass, but that was funny. Hahaa. Thank God I don't know that dude..


----------



## startzc

If you can get past your police record kid go see a military recruiter and learn some self respect so you have the right to speak to adults. Otherwise shut up and pull up your frickin' pants hero.

Everyone else, best thread EVER!! Yobenny, when I move tot he area in may you deserve a beer sir. Hooah 

BTW, he graduated from Navarre HS last year so if anybody has HS age kids they probably know this young boy.


----------



## marmidor

bay slayer said:


> I understand why all of you guys are bashing the kid from Navarre, but just because there is one person who acts like that doesn't mean everyone else is like that. Everybody is giving the piers bad names when a majority of ya'll have probably never even stepped foot on a pier in the panhandle just because of some stories that are told. There are jerks on piers but there are also jerks on boats aswell, the other day some guys ran infront of the pier well within hitting distance, ran passed us cut us off, and then turned around all within 50 yards of the pier. jerks are everywhere, if you haven't ever fished a pier then don't bash it until you try it


I'm pretty sure it has been said that ITS NOT ALL PIER GUYS. Many of us have fished the pier and know the drill. I know plenty of ole skool pier guys and they are some of the best guys and fishermen I know.


----------



## Catchin Hell

blakemwhatzup said:


> ya'lls daughters love me. check my facebook page for my fan club.


Scared me... :sweatdrop: I was surprised to find that I do share four deeply Christian friends with you (him in case of a troll).


----------



## Charlie2

WayLaid said:


> Kids will be kids. Back in the 70's we would play pranks. We would find some tourists and lay out some cigar minnows and then later come back with some sardines and lay down. Then we would go back to select a "bait".
> We would pick up a real cigar minnow and smell it, then we would pick up the sardine, act like we were gonna hook it,then smell it,then eat it.
> I wish we had video cameras back then. Some of the looks on their faces.
> I know-childish. One thing for sure- you did not give someone the finger back then, because it was more than just fish on.
> 
> Love,Peace & Chicken Grease!


Real Pier Rats will eat the Cigar Minnows! :thumbup: C2


----------



## tombigbroxson

When someone ask you not to take there picture dont do it so the man taking the picture needed to respect that but didnt. dont blame the child blame the one taking the pictures he is the one that needs his ass kicked it takes a big man to pick on a child come out there an pick on me one time an dont pick on the kids there are pier rats if there is a kid out there that is being a ass come tell me i will talk with them an fix it


----------



## bowdiddly

startzc said:


> If you can get past your police record kid go see a military recruiter and learn some self respect so you have the right to speak to adults. Otherwise shut up and pull up your frickin' pants hero.
> 
> Everyone else, best thread EVER!! Yobenny, when I move tot he area in may you deserve a beer sir. Hooah
> 
> BTW, he graduated from Navarre HS last year so if anybody has HS age kids they probably know this young boy.


My wife teaches at Navarre High so I will ask her bout him. On second thought she probably doesn't know him cause he would not be smart enough to get into her class.


----------



## blakemwhatzup

tombigbroxson said:


> When someone ask you not to take there picture dont do it so the man taking the picture needed to respect that but didnt. dont blame the child blame the one taking the pictures he is the one that needs his ass kicked it takes a big man to pick on a child come out there an pick on me one time an dont pick on the kids there are pier rats if there is a kid out there that is being a ass come tell me i will talk with them an fix it


 :yes::yes:


----------



## Yobenny

Sorry dudes that is just plain laughable, go stand out there and tell the press not to take your pic and see what happens. Public Place, public face, sorry.
The man who took the pic was not in the wrong.


----------



## -WiRtH-

LMAO. Who doesn't like fighting? It gets you're testosterone pumping!


----------



## panhandleslim

Think there are a lot of more heinous behaviors that happen on the pier than wearing a certain style of clothing. Don't remember seeing any posting by blakemwhatzup that said that he 'asked someone not to take his photo' but maybe it happened. If that's the case, his photo shouldn't have been taken....respect. He's young. Don't know if he qualifies as 'a child' but he is apparently Mr. tombigbroxson 's child. Taking someone's photo just for the sake of making fun of them is not cool. Big Tom says he will take care of him if he acts up...let's hope so. If he is just a child, I guess school is out right now. I read his Facebook page after his invitation. Some concern about his profile, 'Don't Really Read', 'Hate Books', one of his favorite bands 'Disturbed', favorite movie 'Jackass' , favorite TV shows, all irreverent cartoons and MMA fighting, sport: Mud Racing. Not really my business. I think his dad should be the one to take care of him, not this forum. I think he is shaping up to be a perfect candidate for the Marine Corp.


----------



## Boat-Dude




----------



## startzc

That other guy must be family, per his facebook page. Defending the dumb is why kids are assholes. If you read at all, it says he was taking a video, those are probably just screenshots from the video. Also, if you wont want your picture taken stay the hell off the public, tourist attraction, pier. How many people walk up and down that pier and take pictures every hour, day, month, year??? Dumbass leading the dumbass.

And daddy had his chance, he's an adult now, if he can talk shit he can accept the consequences.


----------



## marmidor

startzc said:


> That other guy must be family, per his facebook page. Defending the dumb is why kids are assholes. If you read at all, it says he was taking a video, those are probably just screenshots from the video. Also, if you wont want your picture taken stay the hell off the public, tourist attraction, pier. How many people walk up and down that pier and take pictures every hour, day, month, year??? Dumbass leading the dumbass.
> 
> And daddy had his chance, he's an adult now, if he can talk shit he can accept the consequences.


DAYYYYUUUMMMM!!! Well said........WALK IT IF YOU TALK IT or STFU!!!


----------



## really?

Here's the video. The photos were stills taken from the video. Nobody's picture was specifically being taken.

http://youtu.be/Ti1FuMNiiyY


----------



## startzc

I didn't hear anyone in the video say please don't take my picture...guess his bullshit lie has been revealed. I'm gonna make a Blake mask and start photo-bombing people on the pier, it'll be awesome if I can sneak into one with him actually in it. If I do I will surely post.


----------



## Chapman5011

Now that is funny.
He should be proud. 
He's now an instant celebrity.


----------



## Chapman5011

What a dick....... I just watched the video. 
And for no purpose just ruined a video.
Both i tires should be posted at the entrance for him to see.


----------



## Chapman5011

My back spell check... Both pictures not both tires


----------



## Roudy Redneck

Thats blake broxon.


----------



## SoCal619

This thread has been effin awesome, and I now follow Yobenny on twitter!


----------



## Dragonfire21281

Yobenny said:


> THAT guy flipping the finger cut your line?
> You must be one of those guys that everybody stuffed in the locker at school....


Ummm no.... lol but I am a ccw instructor and was carrying so did not need the problem. Lol he also kicked over other poles.. lol trying to follow a guy with a ling


----------



## Dragonfire21281

Yobenny said:


> :thumbsup:


Lol


----------



## Yobenny

Well I think it's been determined here that the young man is just that - YOUNG - only having graduated high school last year. He also has a cartoon character tattooed on his stomach and thinks girls like that...
For that reason I think we should forgive his sorry ass for giving us southerners a bad name at the piers, hell when I was that age I did shit a lot stupider than THAT and I am STILL doing shit that stupid now and then but these days I REALLY enjoy it.....


----------



## devinsdad

Dragonfire21281 said:


> Ummm no.... lol but I am a ccw instructor and was carrying so did not need the problem. Lol he also kicked over other poles.. lol trying to follow a guy with a ling


Classy move Dragon- Too many people who carry want everyone to know they have a CCL. That is what gives those of us who carry the right way a bad name. Send me a PM regarding your next class. I am trying to get my wife to get her CCL.


----------



## holicori

Please let me know as well, im looking to take my class as well


----------



## lowprofile

it looked like he was saying something to someone else... like maybe his buddy who just caught another fish...? what you don't curse, throw things and flip the finger at your buddy out fishing you?


----------



## romadfishrman

Holy hell people. I hope all of you that bashed this young fella have kids that do something not so classy and your kids get thrown through the ringer online for their moment of stupidity. Public pier acted out then in a fit you throw his pic and bash him. You guys that jumped in calling yourself mature and typing trash back to him are no better. It's fugging fishing. Enjoy it and don't hang around people you don't want to. Somebody not acting properly sound off right there and let that be the end of it. I'm sure Blake has some thick skin but y'all be damned if he don't and took these posts personally and lashed out at himself or others. 

Just my two cents. Don't want to see this thread go over 20 pages of bashing a young guy. Whom most, including myself, don't know.


----------



## Yobenny




----------



## Dragonfire21281

Open seats in an up coming class in Gulf Breeze pm's sent with my number.


----------



## caddysdad

I think you guys got trolled. Some clown on here opened up two more accounts and played you guys. Nice cast....whoever you are, :^).

Of course, the kid is a bama fan per his Facebook site so maybe it is him.....


----------



## startzc

If I found out my kids did anything like that the least of their worries would be strangers.


----------



## RaginCajun1

When I read through this thread 2 thoughts come to mind.

1. I can't believe this thread is 19 pages/185 posts long.
2. I'm so happy this thread is 19 pages/185 posts long!


----------



## Telum Pisces

Downtime2 said:


> I really don't know if it's him. IP shows a bunch on here....Navy server. Someone is having fun on your dime....


I think everyone just skipped right over this post. Sounds like someone is having a good ole time with everyone on here.


----------



## whitetail187

*similar incident at pcola pier*

A long while back me and a couple friends of mine were fishing the pcola pier for king. It was a pretty windy day so you had to leave a lot of slack in your line for your cig to stay just under water. This DRUNK guy puts on what seems like a 20lb live hardtail and lets out about 150 yds of line. This damn hardtail took on about ten lines and this moron starts just reeling them all in at once. he pulled several lines out of the water and up to the rail seemingly trying to get them untangled mine included. all of a sudden my line goes slack and I can see my line just blowing in the wind. apparently he cut several peoples lines to keep his bait. I was FUMING but before I could say a thing the guy next to me who had also had his share frothy beverages tells the guy " I'll cut you from asshole to appetite" while pulling out his knife and heading toward the offender. I thought for sure I was gonna see somebody get stabbed right then. A guy I know just from hanging around the pier named reggie who I thought was about to go break it up was also cut off and pissed off and headed over. This was probably ten years ago at least and all I remember is the cops came out and took that guy off the pier still dragging that hardtail. Still fish the pier though. some of the little kids that used to get dropped off at the pier everyday during the summer and beg me for cigar minnows when there was no bait are now full grown.


----------



## johnf

This is as bad as the deer dog threads in Arkansas. I don't hunt around those drunk, poaching miscreants, guess I won't be pier fishing either. 

My tourist dollars hard at work........somewhere else.


----------



## need2fish

chain pulling or not - this is a classic post......ahh the good old days. I'm gonna have to get out on the pier to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## ghost95

I'm just amazed that the meth culture is embracing the Vanilla Ice look.


----------



## tombigbroxson

If u are suggesting the person on mention is on meth you are sadly mistaking. just because he wears baggy pants does not mean that he does drugs.


----------



## Yobenny

Is too...........


----------



## ghost95

My most sincere apoligies. You're right. He appears to be a good Christian boy and a fine upstanding member of the community. Part of the freshwater clan I'm sure.


----------



## lowprofile

ghost95 said:


> My most sincere apoligies. You're right. He appears to be a good Christian boy and a fine upstanding member of the community. Part of the freshwater clan I'm sure.


please don't impose your religious views on a fishing forum. K thanks. :thumbup:

damn cults.


----------



## AndyS

johnf said:


> This is as bad as the deer dog threads in Arkansas. I don't hunt around those drunk, poaching miscreants, guess I won't be pier fishing either.
> 
> My tourist dollars hard at work........somewhere else.


Fish the beach. The scenery's nicer. Or get a kayak.

I live on Navarre Beach & almost never go to the pier.


----------



## ghost95

So sorry...Please feel to substitute

Good Satanic boy...
Good Hindu boy...
Good Agnostic boy...
Good Athiest boy...
Good Wiccan boy...
Good Hevans Gate boy...
Good My Little Pony boy...
Or whatever you like.


----------



## Yobenny

Of all those options your original seems to fit his behavior the best....


----------



## ghost95

Too funny...


----------



## Yobenny

check pm ghost


----------

